# Wife Found Tortoise- What Kind is it?



## Jrob (Sep 12, 2019)

My wife found this tortoise today in the road in San Antonio. What Kind is it?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks like a young desert tortoise. They are a native, and protected species. It is illegal to remove them from the wild. I recommend returning it to the area it was found, or contacting Game & Fish and letting them take it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 12, 2019)

Agree


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 12, 2019)

Jrob said:


> My wife found this tortoise today in the road in San Antonio. What Kind is it?


Since your wife found it on the road she really did the right thing. Maybe now she taught the tortoise a crucial lesson in life. Roads aren't fun. Release the darling real close to the spot you found it facing home into weeds and stuff. He/she might think twice next time.


----------



## Relic (Sep 12, 2019)

Texas Tortoise (gopherus berlanderi), which is native to San Antonio. From the Texas Parks & Wildlife web page: "A low reproductive rate, historic heavy exploitation by pet suppliers, and other factors have led to a severe population decline of the species. This has resulted in its being listed in 1977 as a protected nongame (threatened) species, thus affording protection from being taken, possessed, transported, exported, sold, or offered for sale."


----------



## Jrob (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for all your help. Tortoise has been released near where caught. I watched him and heading away from road. Hopefully lives a long life and sees no more cars or people


----------



## Jrob (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a Russian and Redfoot and my wife thought it was a Russian. I looked at box turtles and texas tortoise online and wanted to make sure. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 12, 2019)

You did a good deed!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2019)

That's great that you released the tortoise near where it was found! Thank you!!!


----------



## Jrob (Sep 13, 2019)

I was in the area today and did a quick drive by and did not see tortoise. Put him in about 40-50 yards from road and made sure heading opposite way. 

Glad i was able to help the tortoise


----------

